# Schrift im Java-Script ändern?



## FoXtrott (9. Mrz 2006)

Hi, Leutz,

ich hab letztens dieses Java-Script gefunden undmöchte es an meine eigene Homepage anpassen.
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Prob, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Art der Schrift ändern kann, in der es zum Schluss auf der Site erscheint.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe.  ???:L   :bahnhof: 

Hier das Script:

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
datetoday = new Date();
timenow=datetoday.getTime();
datetoday.setTime(timenow);
thehour = datetoday.getHours();
if (thehour >19) display = "Abend";
else if (thehour >17) display = "Tag";
else if (thehour >13) display = "Nachmittag";
else if (thehour >12) display = "Mittag";
else display = "Morgen";
var greeting = ("Guten " + display);
document.write(greeting);
</script>

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe und bedanke mich im Vorraus   

Gruß FoX


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2006)

*verschoben*  :arrow: Warum? :arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Sky (9. Mrz 2006)

wie im restlichem HTML-Dokument auch:


```
document.write(<font..........
```


----------



## Dante (10. Mrz 2006)

uh, nein! <font> ist schon seit jahren aus der mode, heute tut man sowas natürlich mit css:

<span style="font-family: verdana, tahoma;">.......</span>

Ich empfehle da sowas wie http://www.css4you.de falls es noch fragen gibt.


----------

